# Fact Stranger than Fiction - Advice Please



## hyper_janice

I'll try to keep this as short as possible. Since I have moved to Egypt my husband's X-wife has purgered herself and tried to have me thrown in jail ( the case was dismissed). She also has attempted to run me over with her car.(oct. 22, 2010) but the case never went to court even though I filed a complaint. Wednesday she put 2 padlocks on my entrance gate and stood outside my home so I could not leave. When the cops finally came 9.5 hours later with my brother-in-law she accused him of hurting her even though there were 3 cops there. Made up a story he was there prior to the cops coming, said his son called her to threaten her, and also threatened to file a complaint about another brother-in-law. One of my brother-in-laws spent a night in jail (I feel bad he got involved now and he told me to never ask him for help if she does anything like this again). She lied about the locks and also throwing rocks at me. I took several videos of her, one checking the locks that I turned toward the inside of the gate and her moving them back to the outside. I saw her take my padlock out of her trunk and throw it into the sand across the street. She has rang the bells and had neighbors talking to her thru their gates (God only knows what she has told them). I have been called binty kelb and she has threatened to send her sons to beat me up. She also threatened to throw one brother-in-law in jail prior to the his appearance (the one that spent the night in jail). 

This woman has a serious problem with lying, not only to cops, but many others including her children. Over a month ago her son (14) moved in with us because another son threw the youngest out of the house. Our home has been a rotating children coming to live with us, only to leave. At times I believe they have been sent as spies.

Wednesday I asked the police over 12 times to get the US embassy to come assist me. They would not. They told me they had to file the papers and I would have to send them to the embassy which I have plans to do tomorrow since they would have to be stamped and won't get completed until then. I also plan to go to Rehab and get copies of the papers filed when she tried to run us over. 

The chief of police in Asher Min Ramadan told me he would make a restraining order against her, but only after I insisted repeatedly for the embassy to come. I informed him that no actions have been taken against her the last two times she has harassed me. After I have the paperwork for these three events and go to the embassy is there anything else I should do?

I'm a bit out of my element here, I never had legal dealings before even in the USA. Here nothing seems to be done about anything and I'm afraid that if another incident happens it may get very ugly. I'm furious over the courts, lack of accountability and incompetence of the so called officials. 

This all says nothing about the incessant incidents of her attempting to put my husband in jail. She now has 2 orders for him to go to jail. 

Two of the sons have stolen money from my husband and when he filed complaint with the courts it was ignored. Is there a legal system at all here in Egypt? Can the women do anything they want with no consequence? Don't the courts care that the filings of so many false reports are being made? Does anything make sense here at all? Can you lead me toward any other actions I can take to stop this insanity?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sorry to hear of all your domestic woes...

Did you enter the country using an American passport or Egyptian? If you used an Egyptian passport then I do not think the Embassy can help as you have entered saying you are Egyptian. 


Maiden


----------



## Milouk84

hyper_janice said:


> I'll try to keep this as short as possible. Since I have moved to Egypt my husband's X-wife has purgered herself and tried to have me thrown in jail ( the case was dismissed). She also has attempted to run me over with her car.(oct. 22, 2010) but the case never went to court even though I filed a complaint. Wednesday she put 2 padlocks on my entrance gate and stood outside my home so I could not leave. When the cops finally came 9.5 hours later with my brother-in-law she accused him of hurting her even though there were 3 cops there. Made up a story he was there prior to the cops coming, said his son called her to threaten her, and also threatened to file a complaint about another brother-in-law. One of my brother-in-laws spent a night in jail (I feel bad he got involved now and he told me to never ask him for help if she does anything like this again). She lied about the locks and also throwing rocks at me. I took several videos of her, one checking the locks that I turned toward the inside of the gate and her moving them back to the outside. I saw her take my padlock out of her trunk and throw it into the sand across the street. She has rang the bells and had neighbors talking to her thru their gates (God only knows what she has told them). I have been called binty kelb and she has threatened to send her sons to beat me up. She also threatened to throw one brother-in-law in jail prior to the his appearance (the one that spent the night in jail).
> 
> This woman has a serious problem with lying, not only to cops, but many others including her children. Over a month ago her son (14) moved in with us because another son threw the youngest out of the house. Our home has been a rotating children coming to live with us, only to leave. At times I believe they have been sent as spies.
> 
> Wednesday I asked the police over 12 times to get the US embassy to come assist me. They would not. They told me they had to file the papers and I would have to send them to the embassy which I have plans to do tomorrow since they would have to be stamped and won't get completed until then. I also plan to go to Rehab and get copies of the papers filed when she tried to run us over.
> 
> The chief of police in Asher Min Ramadan told me he would make a restraining order against her, but only after I insisted repeatedly for the embassy to come. I informed him that no actions have been taken against her the last two times she has harassed me. After I have the paperwork for these three events and go to the embassy is there anything else I should do?
> 
> I'm a bit out of my element here, I never had legal dealings before even in the USA. Here nothing seems to be done about anything and I'm afraid that if another incident happens it may get very ugly. I'm furious over the courts, lack of accountability and incompetence of the so called officials.
> 
> This all says nothing about the incessant incidents of her attempting to put my husband in jail. She now has 2 orders for him to go to jail.
> 
> Two of the sons have stolen money from my husband and when he filed complaint with the courts it was ignored. Is there a legal system at all here in Egypt? Can the women do anything they want with no consequence? Don't the courts care that the filings of so many false reports are being made? Does anything make sense here at all? Can you lead me toward any other actions I can take to stop this insanity?


I guess you should see a lawyer, they know how to deal with this system. And whenever you tell someone my lawyer will call you, they tend to do what they are supposed to do.

And I know of another story of a girl who is egyptian american and i guess she had lived in egypt for a while and when she asked the embassy for help, the same day she was flying to the US.

Good Luck and hope things will get better.


----------



## hyper_janice

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry to hear of all your domestic woes...
> 
> Did you enter the country using an American passport or Egyptian? If you used an Egyptian passport then I do not think the Embassy can help as you have entered saying you are Egyptian.
> 
> 
> Maiden


I entered the country as an American (born). I am 55, white skinned, non arabic speaking and too old for this ****. My husband is 60, homegrown Egyptian who hasn't figured out how to deal with this crazy manipulative lying ***** for the 30 years he was married to her. She puts on the tears in court and all logic goes out the window. Since the revolution my husband has lost income, one of his sons stole a bunch of his assets with the assistance of his mom and the courts do nothing. But she lies and now he goes to jail for 7 months. I have no income (came from a $34 an HOUR job) to live in this hell hole with the anticipation of watching my husband go to jail. I'm thinking CNN? Everyone loves a drama and this tops all I've ever seen.


----------



## hyper_janice

Milouk84 said:


> I guess you should see a lawyer, they know how to deal with this system. And whenever you tell someone my lawyer will call you, they tend to do what they are supposed to do.
> 
> And I know of another story of a girl who is egyptian american and i guess she had lived in egypt for a while and when she asked the embassy for help, the same day she was flying to the US.
> 
> Good Luck and hope things will get better.


It's kind of hard to find a lawyer when you don't speak the language. From what I have seen a lawyer doesn't do anything. My husband's cousin was supposed to be renting his land but didn't pay and then he paid his cousin to get off but he didn't and then he claimed the land was his. He has no bill of sale or records and his has now been 5 years and the case is still pending and his cousin is still on his land. How will having an (even good) lawyer help if the legal system and laws in place are not enforced? 

This woman will not do what she is "supposed to do" because the legal system has been allowing her to act badly with no repercussions. If Susanne Mubarak can stay out of jail after ripping off the country, then slaps one of her husband's nurses in the face with no fear of going to jail, what makes you think a little woman manipulating the legal system will go to jail? 

When the chief of police asked me what I wanted I told him I wanted her to go to jail for keeping me captive and throwing rocks at me. He said, "that will never happen". He told me I could get a restraining order against her. But believe you me, I have more in store for her than that.:eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat

hyper_janice said:


> It's kind of hard to find a lawyer when you don't speak the language. From what I have seen a lawyer doesn't do anything. My husband's cousin was supposed to be renting his land but didn't pay and then he paid his cousin to get off but he didn't and then he claimed the land was his. He has no bill of sale or records and his has now been 5 years and the case is still pending and his cousin is still on his land. How will having an (even good) lawyer help if the legal system and laws in place are not enforced?
> 
> This woman will not do what she is "supposed to do" because the legal system has been allowing her to act badly with no repercussions. If Susanne Mubarak can stay out of jail after ripping off the country, then slaps one of her husband's nurses in the face with no fear of going to jail, what makes you think a little woman manipulating the legal system will go to jail?
> 
> When the chief of police asked me what I wanted I told him I wanted her to go to jail for keeping me captive and throwing rocks at me. He said, "that will never happen". He told me I could get a restraining order against her. But believe you me, I have more in store for her than that.:eyebrows:


Be extremely careful what you do as revenge....remember she is Egyptian and you are not...you are there as a guest in the country and falling foul of the law could end in you being deported.


----------



## hyper_janice

hurghadapat said:


> Be extremely careful what you do as revenge....remember she is Egyptian and you are not...you are there as a guest in the country and falling foul of the law could end in you being deported.


I have never had any intent of breaking the laws of this land or any other land. She has tried to falsely imprison me, tried to run me over with her car and locked me in my house on 3 separate occasions. I will attempt to bring justice to her to teach her she is not above the law, which the courts in this country seem to want to ignore. It's pretty pathetic that a person from outside the country has to go to their consulate to get justice, even after the police viewed the videos that was proof that she lied and not me. Really, the police just don't care unless you make them. I asked for the US embassy 12 times and they told me they didn't have the number. I know it's the law that they allow me help from the embassy and they refused me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hyper_janice said:


> I have never had any intent of breaking the laws of this land or any other land. She has tried to falsely imprison me, tried to run me over with her car and locked me in my house on 3 separate occasions. I will attempt to bring justice to her to teach her she is not above the law, which the courts in this country seem to want to ignore. It's pretty pathetic that a person from outside the country has to go to their consulate to get justice, even after the police viewed the videos that was proof that she lied and not me. Really, the police just don't care unless you make them. I asked for the US embassy 12 times and they told me they didn't have the number. I know it's the law that they allow me help from the embassy and they refused me.




Your embassy details are available here on the forum, look at the sticky at the top of the page.
Yes it is the law they have to inform the embassy if they arrest YOU, I do not think they have to provide embassy details to you, you should be registered at the embassy and you should really know the number for emergencies,
If you are not happy with the police then maybe you should report the matter to your embassy.


----------



## hurghadapat

hyper_janice said:


> I have never had any intent of breaking the laws of this land or any other land. She has tried to falsely imprison me, tried to run me over with her car and locked me in my house on 3 separate occasions. I will attempt to bring justice to her to teach her she is not above the law, which the courts in this country seem to want to ignore. It's pretty pathetic that a person from outside the country has to go to their consulate to get justice, even after the police viewed the videos that was proof that she lied and not me. Really, the police just don't care unless you make them. I asked for the US embassy 12 times and they told me they didn't have the number. I know it's the law that they allow me help from the embassy and they refused me.


Your embassy must be the same as the UK embassy....therefore they will not help you when it comes to interfering with the law in a foreign country.IMHO...it should be your husband who is doing all this not you...after all it's his country,his wife and his children that are causing all the problems and he will know exactly what can be done so if he not prepared to do it well then....kiss him goodbye as after all why have all this stress at a time in your life when you should be able to be stress free and enjoying your life.


----------



## canuck2010

You could hire a few guards to stand outside your gate. Escalating the situation is never a good idea.


----------



## Whitedesert

hyper_janice said:


> I have never had any intent of breaking the laws of this land or any other land. She has tried to falsely imprison me, tried to run me over with her car and locked me in my house on 3 separate occasions. I will attempt to bring justice to her to teach her she is not above the law, which the courts in this country seem to want to ignore. It's pretty pathetic that a person from outside the country has to go to their consulate to get justice, even after the police viewed the videos that was proof that she lied and not me. Really, the police just don't care unless you make them. I asked for the US embassy 12 times and they told me they didn't have the number. I know it's the law that they allow me help from the embassy and they refused me.


 In the end of the day Janice, this is a matter between Egyptians, this is your husbands problem, not yours. He is the one that should be protecting you, not the other way around. My advise, don't take on this baggage.:ranger:


----------



## Lanason

Whitedesert said:


> In the end of the day Janice, this is a matter between Egyptians, this is your husbands problem, not yours. He is the one that should be protecting you, not the other way around. My advise, don't take on this baggage.:ranger:


I agree - if he doesn't do it, then ask yourself why?


----------



## hyper_janice

Lanason said:


> I agree - if he doesn't do it, then ask yourself why?


I have and I have asked him why also. He told me that if there are repercussions for bad behavior, the children (15-27) will not consider the bad behavior but only that their mother is being treated badly. He says he doesn't want his children to hate either me or him. I disagree. The last time she came to our house she tried to put us both in jail by lying about what happened. I told Sami back then, we let her get away with this and she would come back. He said he knows her and she wouldn't come back, but obviously did. Now he's saying the same thing because I have filed the complaint and if there is a next time she will go to jail, but I just plain don't trust her. I think her children should be old enough to realize you don't do crazy things without getting crazy thrown back in your face. If they have been taught incorrectly, their thinking needs to be straightened out. If people think they are privileged to do whatever they like, then they need to be taught this is not the correct way to live life. Coddling and not teaching is a good way not to prepare for adulthood which seems to be a commonplace action in this country. 

I know, different culture! But wrong is just that, wrong.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

You made your bed, lie on it my dear. Or leave.

The culture and the fact that fear plays an important part in an Egyptians' past and it will always place a westerner as secondary. Your fears are valid, so is divorce if your man doesn't "man up".


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## hyper_janice

Eco-Mariner said:


> You made your bed, lie on it my dear. Or leave.
> 
> 
> The culture and the fact that fear plays an important part in an Egyptians' past and it will always place a westerner as secondary. Your fears are valid, so is divorce if your man doesn't "man up".
> 
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner.


That sounds like one the quotes my mother uses when she can't think of any good ideas. After 5 years of divorce (3rd divorce for her by him and yes Muslim), she is still (2 days before this happened) asking remote friends to try and fix her marriage and declares my husband is her man. I have no intents of "lie in your bed" or leave, I have intents of action to stop this crazy behavior. 

Just as my husband does not agree with my opinions on the subject and yet supports me in my endeavors, I respect his. This does not mean he is not a man or needs to "man up". His intent is to meet the matter with love and patience in hopes his children will break their unfounded infatuation with their mother to win them back. His style of thinking is like my father, a man of peace, grace and mercy. I respect and love my husband. Part of the love comes from the traits I hold so dear from my father. I have no intent of running away or becoming her doormat. I am asking for viable solutions and suggestions on how to deal with her, not my husband. He is easy, God bless his soul!


----------



## Whitedesert

hyper_janice said:


> That sounds like one the quotes my mother uses when she can't think of any good ideas. After 5 years of divorce (3rd divorce for her by him and yes Muslim), she is still (2 days before this happened) asking remote friends to try and fix her marriage and declares my husband is her man. I have no intents of "lie in your bed" or leave, I have intents of action to stop this crazy behavior.
> 
> Just as my husband does not agree with my opinions on the subject and yet supports me in my endeavors, I respect his. This does not mean he is not a man or needs to "man up". His intent is to meet the matter with love and patience in hopes his children will break their unfounded infatuation with their mother to win them back. His style of thinking is like my father, a man of peace, grace and mercy. I respect and love my husband. Part of the love comes from the traits I hold so dear from my father. I have no intent of running away or becoming her doormat. I am asking for viable solutions and suggestions on how to deal with her, not my husband. He is easy, God bless his soul!


 Janice, this is all just so wrong in so many ways. The inherent principles of acceptable behaviour, western or otherwise is not applied, and quite honestly, you are in a situation you could not win, whatever you did. A decent and honourable husband would fix this, one way or the other. He has no intentions of doing so, rather he is bringing you into his bad business decisions, all his financial problems, and his ex. family attachments. You are allowing this! So I say Janice, if the love is that great, this is your bed, lie on it. If not, get the passport out of the top drawer my girl, dust it off, freedom is just on the other side of the Pacific, and over there this kind of sh*t is not tolerated, people have rights. We cannot help you, the help you seek does not lie in Egyptian process or procedure, it lies within the credibility of your husband relationship with you. You are looking in all the wrong places, girl! Wake up!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> Janice, this is all just so wrong in so many ways. The inherent principles of acceptable behaviour, western or otherwise is not applied, and quite honestly, you are in a situation you could not win, whatever you did. A decent and honourable husband would fix this, one way or the other. He has no intentions of doing so, rather he is bringing you into his bad business decisions, all his financial problems, and his ex. family attachments. You are allowing this! So I say Janice, if the love is that great, this is your bed, lie on it. If not, get the passport out of the top drawer my girl, dust it off, freedom is just on the other side of the Pacific, and over there this kind of sh*t is not tolerated, people have rights. We cannot help you, the help you seek does not lie in Egyptian process or procedure, it lies within the credibility of husband relationship with you. You are looking in all the wrong places, girl! Wake up!




Nicely said,


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> Nicely said,


 I suspect somebody had to say what was on most of our minds anyway...:ranger:


----------



## Eco-Mariner

You see how the courts do not work for the honest, sensible plaintiffs. 
Corruption and lies will never be held to account, so Janice, stop wasting your time with Egyptian justice or this forum readers' patience because the culture is deeply ingrained within your husband and you will not win. I see you becoming subservient and repressed for that is the way here. 
You will not convert him or the country.

Join them or get out. Your own family deserves better.

Eco-Mariner


----------



## mamasue

Janice.... sorry....this is not what you want to hear at all.... but....
As others have told you....you're living in a country where you'll always be "The foreign woman who's stolen a good man from his wife and kids"
That's just the way it is in Egypt.
As hurghadapat already said, so rightly....Why would you actually want to put yourself through this s**t???

When I was living in Egypt, I knew of one Egyptian guy who threw his English 'wife' off a balcony 2 floors up.... and she was "in the wrong" because he was also married to an Egyptian woman, with a child (That the English woman knew nothing about!!)

Embassies and consulates won't get involved in this stuff.
As others have said.....sorry.....it's a case of 'put up or get out.
You'll probably find many "good Egyptian lawyers" who will take your money and make a "good case" against this woman.....but sorry...!!!


----------



## mamasue

Also... as whitedesert so rightly says...your husband isn't being supportive...
In my opinion, there isn't a man in the world worth putting yourself through this stuff for....Why would you!!!???


----------



## hhaddad

Unfortunately this type of case is common here foreign woman meets Egyptian man likes him he says wants to marry her. He divorces Egyptian wife so he can marry the foreigner(who he sees as a pot of gold). He marries her then she finds out about ex wife and x number of kids. He remarries ex wife bur foreigner is not aware of this until too late and her bank account dwindles to nearly empty but has enough for flight home and leaves.


----------



## Whitedesert

hhaddad said:


> Unfortunately this type of case is common here foreign woman meets Egyptian man likes him he says wants to marry her. He divorces Egyptian wife so he can marry the foreigner(who he sees as a pot of gold). He marries her then she finds out about ex wife and x number of kids. He remarries ex wife bur foreigner is not aware of this until too late and her bank account dwindles to nearly empty but has enough for flight home and leaves.


 Strange...seems to be woman from just about any place, either in the very young category - the beach romance with the good looking tour guide, and lets not knock it, if you have lived in Londons grey skies with equally hard grey young men trying to make a first world living, or New Yorks skyline working in an equally "hard" city, then the sun, blue skys of Sharm/Dahab/Hurghada etc must be so entiching. The older 50+ woman? they are the one that puzzles me a bit? They have life experience, they must have...looking for something that is not there to find?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> Strange...seems to be woman from just about any place, either in the very young category - the beach romance with the good looking tour guide, and lets not knock it, if you have lived in Londons grey skies with equally hard grey young men trying to make a first world living, or New Yorks skyline working in an equally "hard" city, then the sun, blue skys of Sharm/Dahab/Hurghada etc must be so entiching. The older 50+ woman? they are the one that puzzles me a bit? They have life experience, they must have...looking for something that is not there to find?




believe me no smooth talking man of any age will get a penny of this 50+ bints hard earned money


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> believe me no smooth talking man of any age will get a penny of this 50+ bints hard earned money


 Yup! not from a Scottish lassie!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> Yup! not from a Scottish lassie!




You mean a wise canny Scottish lassie


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> You mean a wise canny Scottish lassie


 Exactly!


----------



## thorflowers

As I get ready for my move to Cairo I find it interesting that many of my American friends seem to say such things as "oh, just wait, before you know it you'll meet some nice Egyptian guy and get married". After reading not only threads in this forum but else where I know that this will NOT be the case!! Boy, what heartache I read about people going through. My father is the only wise person that is connected with the reality of the situation and is in total agreement with me. I sure am glad I've taken the time to read all of the information you all seem to give via this site - it makes a me feel somewhat wiser in my move . I hope to get many more tidbits of information in the coming months


----------



## MaidenScotland

thorflowers said:


> As I get ready for my move to Cairo I find it interesting that many of my American friends seem to say such things as "oh, just wait, before you know it you'll meet some nice Egyptian guy and get married". After reading not only threads in this forum but else where I know that this will NOT be the case!! Boy, what heartache I read about people going through. My father is the only wise person that is connected with the reality of the situation and is in total agreement with me. I sure am glad I've taken the time to read all of the information you all seem to give via this site - it makes a me feel somewhat wiser in my move . I hope to get many more tidbits of information in the coming months





Egyptian husbands are 10 a penny here on the street... and that is just about what they are worth, dont get me wrong I know some great Egyptian men and they have been in long happy marriages with my friends but they are educated men who could travel to the west on their own passport.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> believe me no smooth talking man of any age will get a penny of this 50+ bints hard earned money


I wouldnt think anyone would even try :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## expatagogo

hyper_janice said:


> After 5 years of divorce (3rd divorce for her by him and yes Muslim), she is still (2 days before this happened) asking remote friends to try and fix her marriage and declares my husband is her man.


Janice, not to judge because this is your life and your marriage, but did he also give her divorce papers? Or did he just say he divorced her?

I'm asking because if he only said it and didn't go through the process to get divorce papers, well, that's different.


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian husbands are 10 a penny here on the street... and that is just about what they are worth, dont get me wrong I know some great Egyptian men and they have been in long happy marriages with my friends but they are educated men who could travel to the west on their own passport.


 The main issue with marrying Egyptian men (generally) is that you also marry his mother and father, his uncles and aunts, and the entire extented family...that would be enough to freak me out!! in some cases even ex. wife's as we have learnt!!


----------



## hyper_janice

expatagogo said:


> Janice, not to judge because this is your life and your marriage, but did he also give her divorce papers? Or did he just say he divorced her?
> 
> I'm asking because if he only said it and didn't go through the process to get divorce papers, well, that's different.


He divorced her legally before we met with the notation that this was the third divorce, notarized, document translated into english in the USA also with notarization before we married. He was in the states when we met on business. He is not poor, but since the revolution business has gone in the sh*tter. 

I know you all think you are very wise and are trying to protect me, but there are a lot of assumptions being made here.

My husband told me to give my house (paid off) to my daughter and signed away rights to my retirement assets to my daughter upon my death. Why? Because a prior husband took about 1/4 of my wealth I had acquired and he wanted my family to fully realize he was marrying me for who I am, not what I have or what I could give him. 

Not everything in life is a pat answer. God bless you all for your good intentions of heart, as this is what he looks at more than actions or words. 

The story is quite a bit more complex than anyone could even imagine. This is only the harassment that has come my direction. She has paid people to lie to attempt to throw my husband in jail so many times we are now making a timeline of the past 4 years via a lawyer and that was in process just prior to this whole last thing. This last incident she even lied that the cops pushed her. She lied about 3 relatives who now have it on their records that they assaulted her, threatened her verbally over the phone and no one will even tell me what she said about the third male relative who is so upset he won't go to work or answer his phone for the last 4 days. These are all lies. Even the cops know it, but they said they are obligated to fill out the forms when someone asks them to. The chief of police watched the videos I took on my computer. There is undeniable proof of some her lying. The one relative that went to jail had proof of his whereabouts elsewhere when she said he scratched her stomach. 

I am so sorry if I have wasted this forum's time as it was not my intent. I really did just want answers on how to keep this woman away from me. Basically you have told me this is not a possibility. May all of you find peace and love and your days be full of joy. Some day my husband and I will go live in the states and we will be thru with this mess. In the meantime, as his children are not all of age and thru college, we will do our best to remain calm and try to put up with the injustice and harassment with a smile on our faces knowing God is our strength.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hyper_janice said:


> He divorced her legally before we met with the notation that this was the third divorce, notarized, document translated into english in the USA also with notarization before we married. He was in the states when we met on business. He is not poor, but since the revolution business has gone in the sh*tter.
> 
> I know you all think you are very wise and are trying to protect me, but there are a lot of assumptions being made here.
> 
> My husband told me to give my house (paid off) to my daughter and signed away rights to my retirement assets to my daughter upon my death. Why? Because a prior husband took about 1/4 of my wealth I had acquired and he wanted my family to fully realize he was marrying me for who I am, not what I have or what I could give him.
> 
> Not everything in life is a pat answer. God bless you all for your good intentions of heart, as this is what he looks at more than actions or words.
> 
> The story is quite a bit more complex than anyone could even imagine. This is only the harassment that has come my direction. She has paid people to lie to attempt to throw my husband in jail so many times we are now making a timeline of the past 4 years via a lawyer and that was in process just prior to this whole last thing. This last incident she even lied that the cops pushed her. She lied about 3 relatives who now have it on their records that they assaulted her, threatened her verbally over the phone and no one will even tell me what she said about the third male relative who is so upset he won't go to work or answer his phone for the last 4 days. These are all lies. Even the cops know it, but they said they are obligated to fill out the forms when someone asks them to. The chief of police watched the videos I took on my computer. There is undeniable proof of some her lying. The one relative that went to jail had proof of his whereabouts elsewhere when she said he scratched her stomach.
> 
> I am so sorry if I have wasted this forum's time as it was not my intent. I really did just want answers on how to keep this woman away from me. Basically you have told me this is not a possibility. May all of you find peace and love and your days be full of joy. Some day my husband and I will go live in the states and we will be thru with this mess. In the meantime, as his children are not all of age and thru college, we will do our best to remain calm and try to put up with the injustice and harassment with a smile on our faces knowing God is our strength.




It sounds like she has mental health issues..


----------



## canuck2010

I have encountered this kind of harassment and it amazes me how persistent some people are here. However, escalation solves nothing here (ie. going to the police). Either learn how to ignore her, or pay her off. It's all about money after all.


----------



## hyper_janice

canuck2010 said:


> I have encountered this kind of harassment and it amazes me how persistent some people are here. However, escalation solves nothing here (ie. going to the police). Either learn how to ignore her, or pay her off. It's all about money after all.


It's not about money. 3 days prior to this incident she had gone to an old family friend asking him to get my husband to remarry her. This is against Muslim law since he divorced her 3 times. He has told her family members, his & her sons and daughter, and he has told her many times himself he has no intents of remarrying her. She is delusional and yes she has mental and ethical problems obviously.

I have a restraining order in hand now. That will keep me happy for quite some time. It means if she accuses me falsely again, I have proof that she has been harassing me and I won't go to jail. If she breaks the restraining order there will be more legal consequences for her, and she will go to jail. All done with the assistance of the chief of police of Asher Min Ramadan, no lawyer, no fees, after asking him for my embassy's assistance.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Let's see how that works Janice.
Meanwhile, get some counselling. I think you need some from all your stressful posts.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## jojo

Heck, I'd just go home and leave em all to it! Find some peace and maybe someone else who doesnt have the baggage and rampant history. Lifes too short!

jo xxx


----------



## hurghadapat

hyper_janice said:


> I entered the country as an American (born). I am 55, white skinned, non arabic speaking and too old for this ****. My husband is 60, homegrown Egyptian who hasn't figured out how to deal with this crazy manipulative lying ***** for the 30 years he was married to her. She puts on the tears in court and all logic goes out the window. Since the revolution my husband has lost income, one of his sons stole a bunch of his assets with the assistance of his mom and the courts do nothing. But she lies and now he goes to jail for 7 months. I have no income (came from a $34 an HOUR job) to live in this hell hole with the anticipation of watching my husband go to jail. I'm thinking CNN? Everyone loves a drama and this tops all I've ever seen.


As you are "non arabic speaking" how do you know that all of this is the truth.


----------



## hyper_janice

hurghadapat said:


> As you are "non arabic speaking" how do you know that all of this is the truth.


Adding up, weighing, listening, and watching many things. Quite a few people speak English here including people not in Sami's immediate family. I have become quite good at using a camera and finding a translator to find out what is being said "behind my back and yet in front of my face". I know when his kids lie to me, looking down and away and the "I think thou doest protest too loudly" also gives them away. I know when the judges, chief of police lie to me and I call them on it (at least these people are shamed when confronted with the fact they have been found in a lie and do not deny when people present agree with me). 

I know no one person in this world is perfect, including myself and my husband. But sometimes life deals you a rough time and you just have to figure out how to keep it in check. The biggest challenge is not sinning when these rough times come along and not the challenge itself. I keep telling myself I need to be "wise as serpents and harmless as doves". Jesus Christ overturned the moneychangers tables so he did get angry but the Word says he never sinned. There is also a scripture that talks about "be ye angry and sin not". 

I think when a person has lied for a long time they begin to believe those lies and it literally drives them crazy. In my life I have seen this many times. Maybe I'm here to help with something I've been taught in the past. I don't know, maybe I'm just full of BS too! 

All I know is I love my husband, he's a good man, and I'm not leaving because some crazy woman wants me to. My husband knows my limits as I know his. I just know when you are motivated by love & goodness and not hate & evil you get the best results, humdulah!


----------



## GM1

Good luck, Janice!


----------

